# Feeling like a bad bird mum



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey guys, 

I’m after a little advice or reassurance I guess.

I haven’t been on here for a while so most of you might not remember me.

I have a flock of 4 budgies & a cockatiel. Currently 3 cages total as the budgies were not getting along all housed together & my cockatiel of course always lived separate.

I first got into owning budgies about 9 years ago, at the time I lived at home with my parents & my budgies & cockatiel lived in my bedroom and got a TON of attention and were always out of their cages.

I then moved in with my now husband & the birds got their own bird room in the house we were renting & this worked okay. I wasn’t spending as much time with them but they were happy. 

Then we purchased our own home & there just wasn’t as much space in our house & the birds have always made so much mess feather dust etc & with a baby on the way they got shifted outside to what I call my “bird shed” it’s a shed/out door room that’s got windows & plastered walls etc. 

They adjusted to moving outside wonderfully & honestly seem more than happy with each other’s company but I can’t help but feel guilty that they get barely any attention anymore. 
They never get out to fly & I feel so bad for my hand raised cockatiel as she doesn’t have a mate and is stuck in her cage all day long. 


Sometimes I even think about finding them a new home if that’s what would be best for them but then I never wanted to be someone that got rid of their pets because I have a baby and to be honest even before I had our baby I was struggling with working full time to give them much attention.

We also own two guinea pigs & 2 bunnies so I guess I’m just feeling over whelmed with it all! 

Sometimes I consider clipping my cockatiels wjngs as she gets scared easily when out of the cage and crashed into things and at least if her wings were clipped I’d be able to get her out safely & bring her inside for play time. 

Ah I’m just feeling like the worst bird owner! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Birds can be quite happy with each others company, is it possible to bring the birds into the house on a rotating schedule to give them some out of the cage time and some interaction with you?
I used to have 12 guinea pigs, 2 rabbits, 6 cats and a dog before I had birds, when I look back I don't know how I did it, I guess I had more energy for it when I was younger, I understand the time and attention it takes and I did not have a baby to care for so you have your hands full I am sure.


----------



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

Cody said:


> Birds can be quite happy with each others company, is it possible to bring the birds into the house on a rotating schedule to give them some out of the cage time and some interaction with you?
> 
> I used to have 12 guinea pigs, 2 rabbits, 6 cats and a dog before I had birds, when I look back I don't know how I did it, I guess I had more energy for it when I was younger, I understand the time and attention it takes and I did not have a baby to care for so you have your hands full I am sure.


Thank you, I really don't think the budgies care too much about the lack of attention as they have each other however I feel bad for my cockatiel even though she has the budgies to chirp to she needs more human attention.
I think I will buy a playgym for inside so she has a place to hang out and I can bring her in daily even if it's only for a short play.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

My main concern would be the birds being in their cages 24/7. It's important for them to get out to exercise. 

I wouldn't recommend clipping your cockatiels wings. It's normal for birds to bump into things when they first come out, it just takes time for them to become familiar with the room they are in.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree that the budgies are fine with one another's company. How large is the cage you have them in?
Is there any way the cockatiel's cage could be moved indoors for at least a portion of everyday?
That way you could get her out and interact with her (I would not clip her wings), let her have some out-of-cage time and then she could socialize with the family from the safety of her cage for awhile as well. 
I don't know how easy it would be for you to move her cage back and forth on a daily basis but giving her a portion of the day with human interaction and the rest of the time in the room with the budgies for company would surely make her (and you) happier.*


----------



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

FaeryBee said:


> *I agree that the budgies are fine with one another's company. How large is the cage you have them in?
> Is there any way the cockatiel's cage could be moved indoors for at least a portion of everyday?
> That way you could get her out and interact with her (I would not clip her wings), let her have some out-of-cage time and then she could socialize with the family from the safety of her cage for awhile as well.
> I don't know how easy it would be for you to move her cage back and forth on a daily basis but giving her a portion of the day with human interaction and the rest of the time in the room with the budgies for company would surely make her (and you) happier.*


The live in avione flight cages the kind that are on wheels so we do bring them inside if the weather is too hot outside & they aren't far from the house.

I decided to get my cockatiel a play gym & will set it up in the living room for her. 
She will just have to get used to flying again I think. She used to be great in my old house as she knew exactly where to land but when we moved she really struggled to adjust & flies around in a great panic until she crashes into a wall or furniture which is very scary for her and me as I'm so scared she will hurt herself. 
I think it would also frighten my baby but we will see how it goes. 
I think the play gym will help as it will be her safe place to sit & she will hopefully learn to be comfortable out of her cage again.

My other idea was to get a smaller cage for indoors, maybe the kind that opens up at the top so I can wheel that outside, transfer her in & then move her inside and have the top part open and let her come out in her own time when she's comfortable.

Something kind of like this










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



iHeartPieds said:


> My main concern would be the birds being in their cages 24/7. It's important for them to get out to exercise.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend clipping your cockatiels wings. It's normal for birds to bump into things when they first come out, it just takes time for them to become familiar with the room they are in.


Yeah I'm just concerned about her injuring herself. She used to be a bit more confident with flying in our old house she knew where to land but even then she would panic sometimes and fly around faster and faster in circles until she would crash into a wall or furniture and I'm pretty scared of her hurting herself & I don't want my baby to startle her either if she makes a loud noise.

I will have to see how she adjusts to coming inside, hopefully she will learn to fly well again and become more confident

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Initially you can cover the doors, windows, etc. with sheets to help your cockatiel get used to the rooms dimensions. If you are worried about her crashing into the walls, maybe your husband can tape up some sheets a few inches out from the walls just for a few days until she gets used to the area.

I think the smaller cage to move her back and forth from room to room is a good idea.
Allowing her to make the decision on whether or not to come out of the cage is very important.
If/when she is comfortable being out of the cage in the house, then you can get a nice play gym for her and put it close to the cage.

Please let us know how things progress!*


----------

